# Online Games and Sites that got me hooked!



## Persephone (Jun 30, 2006)

Other than TTF, these are the sites that got me through the countless sleepless nights and unbearable boring days:*

RUNESCAPE *- very addictive!
*STARSPHERE *- currently addicted to it
*MULTIPLY.COM *- a blog thingy
*FANFICTION.COM *- Yeah, I wrote (and read) LOTS of fanfics for a year. Took them all down anyway.

Share yours, maybe we have something in common --- or not.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 1, 2006)

Runescape is addictive but I got bored of it very quickly.
Try this one though. There are a whole lot of games on it.
http://www.stickpage.com


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are places where I got stuff that occupies me while I am messing about on my computer. ---> 

http://www.nethack.org/ Nethack. Name a better game. You can't. I am always a barbarian, since it seems like the closest thing to Beorning.

http://iro.ragnarokonline.com/ Well, I haven't been messing with this very much, since the people that I was supposed to be in a party with left for the far more popular World Of Woodcraft, or something like that.  I was a merchant, of course.

I don't go very far, other than these games and this place. I am not lying when I inform that I am not much of an internet person. Ick. Horrible technology!


----------



## Aulë (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.hattrick.org
Basically an online football simulator game. You manage your team (training, buying/selling players, match tactics, economics), then twice a week your team plays a match (1 league match, and 1 Cup or Friendly match). I've been playing for over a year now, and I'm still learning stuff about the game (it's a long-term game). I believe that there's about 800,000+ members at the moment, from virtually every country in the world.


----------



## Varokhâr (Jul 11, 2006)

The game called Vampires! is fun - it's just a little text-based game where you run around biting humans and other vampires and draining their blood. You can obtain other abilities, form clans, and so on. Nothing complicated at all, but addictive for me.

Nation States is also rather addicting. It's also rather simple, just start and manage a nation. You can't fight wars or such, but it's all about making political choices, even from an array of bad possibilities. My nation is The Heathen Republic of Angrenosta (guess where I got the inspiration for the title? )

A fun little game called The Battle Between Vampires and Werewolves is my third addiction, and is basically what the title implies. You create a vampire or a werewolf, and just waste time levelling up and attacking your enemies, as well as going on manhunts to devour humans 

Runescape was fun but it made me want to scream. Way too much going on at once.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jul 12, 2006)

Aaaaand one from me : http://www4.imperiaonline.org/imperia/game/novini.php?lang=en

Build your castle and train your troops before your neighbour does or say goodbye to the resource you've been saving for the research.
That game got me hooked-up for months. I just couldn't log out and if I din't get back for a day or two I found my castle totally destroyed... Once you've started it's hard stopping!

And : http://www.carnage.ru/

Only that this one is in russian. Create yourself a warrior and strat the endles battle. You can't actually die in this one. Get credit for kill, and loose nothing for dyin'. You either won't stop or won't start...


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.newgrounds.com/ 

Great website for viewing Flash movies. Movies can be made and submitted by anyone about anything.

Google Definetely

Yahoo Of course

Ask is a must

AOL Search...

Err, anyway, I'm a Video Game Maniac and all so I like to visit Ign.com sometimes.

Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 28, 2006)

I love Crash Bandicoot too! Also Final Fantasy. Love video games.

I am also into Network strategy games like Starcraft and Command and Conquer (yeah, I know, old hat, but I still love it!) and more recently got the Battle for Middle Earth II, which actually reminds me of the Eastern Clans RPG here.


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 29, 2006)

Games: Netbattle, Dungeons and Dragons, Guild Wars, etc.

Sites: Bored.com - unlimited resources


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 29, 2006)

OK, I'd also like to add that I like Final Fantasy, Kindom Hearts, World of Warcraft, Tales of Symphonia, and a heck lot more.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jul 30, 2006)

Speaking of Games... the entire Need 4 Speed series. You know their will be a NFS Carbon coming out this fall...
And the good old Heroes 3... Heroes 5 tends to resurrect the best of 3 but the grafics are on a level to high...
Oh, and Warcraft of course.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 1, 2006)

My nephews and brothers are addicted to that game. I on the other hand suck when it comes to cars or anything that requires driving.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 1, 2006)

I used to play several text-based RPG's based on the _World of Darkness_ universe online, as well as a really fun one based on Tolkien's books.

I also played a lot of forum games where players act as the leaders of a nation...but I got burnt out after a while, because my peacemongering, socialist republics didn't really fit into the warlike vision of the game.

Now, however, I pretty much only play World of Warcraft (roleplaying) with a bit of Battlefield 2 to break up the doldrums.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 1, 2006)

Ciryaher said:


> Now, however, I pretty much only play World of Warcraft (roleplaying) with a bit of Battlefield 2 to break up the doldrums.


 
Ahhh, a Warcraft enthusiast! Just in time too, you won't happen to know how to install DOTA onto Frozen throne now would you?


----------



## Uminya (Aug 1, 2006)

*cries* I've never played Warcraft III!

I really need to buy that and play it. Knowing where and the heck all of these stories came from would probably help >.>

What is DOTA, though? A mod?


----------



## Persephone (Aug 1, 2006)

Ciryaher said:


> *cries* I've never played Warcraft III!
> 
> I really need to buy that and play it. Knowing where and the heck all of these stories came from would probably help >.>
> 
> What is DOTA, though? A mod?


 
I have no clue either, only that it is needed to use the other webmaps you can download from Battlenet.  I can always finish the campaigns. 

I love strategy games. We also have Battle for Middle Earth 1 and 2  (I'm bragging already...sorry)


----------



## Uminya (Aug 1, 2006)

I haven't played the Middle Earth strategy games. I love Rome: Total War though (in battle mode; the campaign mode is too much like Civilization), and my favorite strategy game of all time is still Total Annihilation.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 1, 2006)

Install DotA? You simply download the map. You don't need installing anything. The easiest way is to enter an already created game and you download it from the host.
DotA stands for Defence of the Ancients and it's an RPG map.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 2, 2006)

We've downloaded it and it doesn't work. We can't go into the map. Does it require for us to be online? I was hoping to do a network thing -- you know just LAN, and not on battlenet.


----------

